# Which business code for Uber?



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

485300 Taxis and limo's?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

June132017 said:


> 485300 Taxis and limo's?


Yup...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I figured that, but wasn't sure.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Yup...


Really? Oh crap, I've been using Publication 526, charitable contributions for the past 4 years.


----------

